# Hyatt Resale Purchase Guidance



## MICROZE (Jun 2, 2021)

New to the Hyatt Residence Club and looking for guidance.

Having owned with Vistana & Marriott for 15+ years I have learnt that purchasing Resale is the best route.
Have also learnt that purchasing a 2BR-Lockoff High-Season [Platium+] accruing the Highest-Points [148.1K] at a location [Lagunamar, Kierland] with lower Maintenance-Fees returns the best value.
Thus, I have learnt that paying more upfront [Cap-Ex] with lower Maintenance-Fees [Op-Ex] has worked well over the years.

Applying the above logic I have narrowed down my focus on 2 Hyatt resorts.

Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Sedona AZ
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX
Since the Hyatt Residence Club is relatively small there are fewer Diamond & Platium weeks available.
In fact more than half of the Hyatt resorts are located in Florida & Colorado.
However, I am hoping to be able to exchange into places like Hyatt, Maui. Is this possible or a pipe dream?

Following are three offers I have made. 2 have been accepted and I am not yet sure on the 3rd. Looking for input.

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX, 2BR Platinum Every-Year Week-33 [2000-Points]: *$4000 + Closing. *Offer Accepted.
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX, 2BR Diamond Every-Year Week-28 [2200-Points]: *$8000 + Closing. *Offer Accepted.
Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Sedona AZ, 2BR Platinum Every-Year Week-40 [2000-Points]: *$5500 + Closing*. PENDING Decision.
Are 1 & 2 decent value?
Should I close on #3?

Looking for Hyatt experts input and TUG wisdom.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Kal (Jun 2, 2021)

IMHO, it is very important that you focus on a week that you would stay into the future.  Look also how the points work in your account so you will have the best opportunity to use points to confirm a reservation to stay in another resort at the time of your choice.


----------



## pacman777 (Jun 2, 2021)

Will be curious to see if those pass ROFR.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jun 2, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> However, I am hoping to be able to exchange into places like Hyatt, Maui. Is this possible or a pipe dream?



I think the general problem with Hyatt Ka'anapali and your stated strategy is the high demand during certain times like the summer.  If that is when you want to go, as a data point, I haven't had luck securing a summer 2 bedroom, even when the request was put in 18 months prior.   I did meet someone last time I was in Maui on an Access package who did have success, but I think that was a 1 bedroom, which does not guarantee an ocean view, one of the best features IMO of that property.  If you are flexible with last-minute stays you might be able to pick something up.  For example, right now there are 7-night stays available for June 5th in a 1 bedroom.  That is the only 7-night availability between now and 2022.

Think about it this way - Ka'anapali owners pay a premium to own - if you owned that property but couldn't use your week, would you a) exchange it  b) rent it out c) gift it to a friend/family member.  I feel like few choose option "a" except for those who really don't understand this program (and surely there are some people in that category).  Regardless, the exchanges and the occasional person who forgets to reserve their week, does not create sufficient supply given the high demand from everyone owning other HRC properties.


----------



## tv77 (Jun 2, 2021)

A week in a 2 bed in Maui will cost 2200 pts. A week in a 1 bed is 1400 pts.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 2, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> I think the general problem with Hyatt Ka'anapali and your stated strategy is the high demand during certain times like the summer.  If that is when you want to go, as a data point, I haven't had luck securing a summer 2 bedroom, even when the request was put in 18 months prior.   I did meet someone last time I was in Maui on an Access package who did have success, but I think that was a 1 bedroom, which does not guarantee an ocean view, one of the best features IMO of that property.  If you are flexible with last-minute stays you might be able to pick something up.  For example, right now there are 7-night stays available for June 5th in a 1 bedroom.  That is the only 7-night availability between now and 2022.
> 
> Think about it this way - Ka'anapali owners pay a premium to own - if you owned that property but couldn't use your week, would you a) exchange it  b) rent it out c) gift it to a friend/family member.  I feel like few choose option "a" except for those who really don't understand this program (and surely there are some people in that category).  Regardless, the exchanges and the occasional person who forgets to reserve their week, does not create sufficient supply given the high demand from everyone owning other HRC properties.


Thank you for that scenario.

Appreciate your insights.

We would be looking for late Aug or End-Nov to Mid-Dec.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 2, 2021)

pacman777 said:


> Will be curious to see if those pass ROFR.


#1 Will find out if it passes ROFR in a couple of weeks.
#2 Passed ROFR and is in final phase of closing with escrow.
#3 Lookig for guidance. Is the counter-offer price of $5500 good value.


----------



## pacman777 (Jun 2, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> #1 Will find out if it passes ROFR in a couple of weeks.
> #2 Passed ROFR and is in final phase of closing with escrow.
> #3 Lookig for guidance. Is the conter-offer price of $5500 good value.



thanks for the info. Keep us updated on the second and third. Those look like great prices you’re getting.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 3, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> New to the Hyatt Residence Club and looking for guidance.
> 
> Having owned with Vistana & Marriott for 15+ years I have learnt that purchasing Resale is the best route.
> Have also learnt that purchasing a 2BR-Lockoff High-Season [Platium+] accruing the Highest-Points [148.1K] at a location [Lagunamar, Kierland] with lower Maintenance-Fees returns the best value.
> ...


yes #3 is a great price. We tend to get into Hyatt Maui each yr  and Marriott and Westin Maui in interval but we are flexible when we travel.We do early June typically. We also check daily when we are searching. If you want a 2 bedroom in Maui you would need 2200. Many people recommend to buy where you want to stay but we have never stayed in our set weeks and we own 3 Hyatt weeks. We stay in Maui a lot but can't afford their MF's. If you want a prime winter week, mid summer or spring break Maui will be difficult.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jun 3, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> yes #3 is a great price. We tend to get into Hyatt Maui each yr  and Marriott and Westin Maui in interval but we are flexible when we travel.We do early June typically. We also check daily when we are searching.



Do you typically get a hit from the request list or just frequent searching within 6 months?   Are you normally finding 1 bedroom or 2 bedrooms?


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 3, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> #1 Will find out if it passes ROFR in a couple of weeks.
> #2 Passed ROFR and is in final phase of closing with escrow.
> #3 Lookig for guidance. Is the conter-offer price of $5500 good value.


$5500 is a good price for #3, especially if it's located in first phase.

The week # is important , if you want to combine your points. Weeks 28 & 40 points won't combine as well as 28 & 33, because of the 3 month gap between them. However week40 in Sedona is a nice time.

You need to use 6 months as your standard measure. Reserving a unit 6 months after your week check in is much less likely. But 6 months before your home week check in much more do-able. 

 6 months is how long people have to reserve their home weeks, so weeks for club reservation become available around 6 months before your desired check in date.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 3, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> $5500 is a good price for #3, especially if it's located in first phase.
> 
> The week # is important , if you want to combine your points. Weeks 28 & 40 points won't combine as well as 28 & 33, because of the 3 month gap between them. However week40 in Sedona is a nice time.
> 
> ...


Not familiar with phases.
Its UNIT-#: 1511. Would that help identify the phase?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 3, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> Do you typically get a hit from the request list or just frequent searching within 6 months?   Are you normally finding 1 bedroom or 2 bedrooms?


Hyatt has more 2 bedrooms in Maui than 1 bedroom. When we want 1 bedrooms it is slightly more difficult but we seem to get them . We have waitlisted but typically we  just search. We own with Westin also so typically go for a month and go between the 2 or actually 4 resorts as Westin has 3. Sometimes we use our Hyatt hotel points from credit cards to fill in dates.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 3, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Not familiar with phases.
> Its UNIT-#: 1511. Would that help identify the phase?


Good info. Also we have found around 60 days out the cancelations show up. We just got 4 extra days that way to add to our June trip


----------



## AZLatin5 (Jun 3, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Not familiar with phases.
> Its UNIT-#: 1511. Would that help identify the phase?


1511 I believe is phase 2. 1st floor. Room number means building 15. 1st floor room 1


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jun 3, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We own with Westin also so typically go for a month and go between the 2 or actually 4 resorts as Westin has 3. Sometimes we use our Hyatt hotel points from credit cards to fill in dates.





Tucsonadventurer said:


> Also we have found around 60 days out the cancelations show up.  We just got 4 extra days that way to add to our June trip



If I'm understanding your overall strategy it is:
a) own in multiple Hawaii timeshare systems so that you aren't dependent on availability in one
b) book flights for when you want to go (while still picking early June as it might have a bit more flexibility as not all school systems are out yet).
c) book cancelable award nights at hotels using award points
d) search often for new availability.  For instance, someone dumping their property to exchange to EEE right before the 60-day mark because they aren't able to go and weren't able to rent it.  Or, someone canceling a few weeks before their scheduled arrival due to some change in plans.
e) use the hotel award if unable to find a timeshare using points.

I've always noticed that there can be units available at the last minute however I also noticed they go pretty fast.  For example, last night there were two 7-night stays in a 1 bedroom available starting this Saturday.  Now, both are gone.  I see that type of availability often.  It sounds like with enough points in different programs and frequent searching, you are able to take a leap of faith on other key items like airfare/car rental, knowing you at least have lodging covered in a regular hotel, and thus position yourself to take advantage of late in the game changes in inventory.  Sounds like you came up with a winning formula.  Am I missing any other key parts of your strategy?


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 3, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Not familiar with phases.
> Its UNIT-#: 1511. Would that help identify the phase?





AZLatin5 said:


> 1511 I believe is phase 2. 1st floor. Room number means building 15. 1st floor room 1



Yes, agree 1511 is in phase 2.  Here's a map of the place.


 
Bldg 15 is in the blue building section, near the Housekeeping bldg; no view.
But not too bad a walk to phase 1.  The resort isn't very big; only 92 units.
I haven't stayed in a phase 2 unit, but read on other posts that they are larger than the phase 1 units.

Also note, unlike Vistana Staroptions, Hilton HGVC or Marriott points (I don't own Marriott), you cannot bank or roll-over your points from one use year to the next.
It's use them or lose them.  Whatever I don't plan to use on HRC club reservations, I deposit into EEE pool for II exchanges.  The points are still within Hyatt's system,
just designated for II exchange only.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 3, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> If I'm understanding your overall strategy it is:
> a) own in multiple Hawaii timeshare systems so that you aren't dependent on availability in one
> b) book flights for when you want to go (while still picking early June as it might have a bit more flexibility as not all school systems are out yet).
> c) book cancelable award nights at hotels using award points
> ...


Actually we use hotel points to stay at the timeshares usually Hyatt Kaanapali.Sometimes we get in using Hyatt points when there is no availability through hyattresidence club site. Hyatt also owns Lahaina Shores, and  Hana Maui which all have kitchens.. We have not paid for airfare for 10 yrs or so. We have southwest companion passes and always use points to travel.Also we have Hawaiin Airline Points. Study the points guy and travelgal. My husband is the expert on this . I do the timeshares. He reads the blogs religiously and has learned a wealth of information. None of our family or friends pay for airfare now. If you read the blogs and write in your questions they are very helpful. We bought all our timeshares resale


----------



## boraxo (Jun 4, 2021)

I accumulate a lot of points and miles but we still pay for airfare (and so do my friends and family). I prefer to use miles for free business class to Europe and Asia which adds up for a family of 4. If you are just going to Hawaii or other states, don’t need to fly on peak holiday dates and don’t mind flying 5 hours in a southwest seat with little legroom, then yes I am sure you can fly free all the time. But doesn’t work for most folks. 

As for timeshare trades to Hawaii good luck on peak summer and holiday dates.  You’ll need it.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 5, 2021)

Couple more questions on the following 2 resorts:

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX
Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Sedona AZ
Are any of the 2BR-Units Lock-Offs?
How many people do the 2BR-Units sleep? Have seen ads with 6, 7, 8.


----------



## freymom (Jun 5, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> New to the Hyatt Residence Club and looking for guidance.
> 
> Having owned with Vistana & Marriott for 15+ years I have learnt that purchasing Resale is the best route.
> Have also learnt that purchasing a 2BR-Lockoff High-Season [Platium+] accruing the Highest-Points [148.1K] at a location [Lagunamar, Kierland] with lower Maintenance-Fees returns the best value.
> ...


Any interest in Sedona Springs Property in AZ?


----------



## AZLatin5 (Jun 5, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Couple more questions on the following 2 resorts:
> 
> Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX
> Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Sedona AZ
> ...


2- is a lockoff.  2 queen beds and 2 sofa beds.   Sofa beds are 2 diff sizes so that’s prob why see diff variations.  Would be difficult to sleep 2 adults on studio portion of lockoff


----------



## Keiki (Jun 5, 2021)

We just got back from Hyatt Pinion Point in Sedona.
Stayed in a 1br unit. Very spacious and overall a nice place.
Everything was great except for 1 important thing,
Parking. You could spend an hour driving around the property to find a parking spot.
Spoke to the property manager about it and she said there was nothing they could do because the city of Sedona allows anyone to park on their property.
At check in they give you a parking pass to display on your dash at all times. I checked about 30 cars and 30% didn’t have the pass.
I was considering buying at Pinion Point but with the parking problem I think I’ll pass.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jun 5, 2021)

Never been to the Wild Oak Ranch. (No interest.) 

But I've stayed at Sedona more times than any other Hyatt property. It's an easy drive-to destination for us. The studio is fine for a long weekend. It's a glorified hotel room with a dorm fridge, sink and microwave. While four people may be possible in the studio, I don't consider that a realistic option unless they're all children. (And preferably out of earshot.) The one Bedroom is fine for four people who really get along. So, six people would be my personal maximum. Although I wouldn't consider that optimal. I would just use points for as many studios as necessary to take care of travel companions. (This is what we do when we bring in-laws with us on vacation.)

Standard strategy still applies with Hyatt -- if you can't get anything you like with II, and you can't get any trades you like with Hyatt; And you're "stuck" using what you own; which would you prefer? By that metric Carmel would be my first choice -- some summer week when it's blistering hot almost everywhere else but cool enough to want to use the fireplace in the room. In fact, I may try to pick up a Carmel week while they are still available. 

That being said, I have never once used my week in Key West. But I picked a pleasant time of year with things happening all week. Because if I'm stuck going to Key West, it may as well be enjoyable. (Enjoyable as possible. I'm not a fan of what that city has been doing for the last few decades. It's my home town. And I moved away because it no longer felt like "home.")


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 5, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Couple more questions on the following 2 resorts:
> 
> Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX
> Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Sedona AZ
> ...



As others have said Pinon Pt 2 bdrm units are lockoffs. Housekeeping let us take a quick look around a phase 2 unit once between guests, and the studio side of that unit was quite large, and could comfortably fit 4 people. So  I can see 8 people in the newer side Phase 2 units, and 6 in original phase 1. Studios in Phase 1 bldgs 1-5 at least,  appear to be a lot smaller, tho I've never been in one.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jun 5, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Not familiar with phases.
> Its UNIT-#: 1511. Would that help identify the phase?


1511 is in the second phase.  I believe that it is a lower unit.  I suspect that it doesn't have much of a view.

But even when I've stayed in units w/o a view I have thoroughly enjoyed my stay there.


----------



## echino (Jun 5, 2021)

dsmrp said:


> As others have said Pinon Pt 2 bdrm units are lockoffs. Housekeeping let us take a quick look around a phase 2 unit once between guests, and the studio side of that unit was quite large, and could comfortably fit 4 people. So  I can see 8 people in the newer side Phase 2 units, and 6 in original phase 1. Studios in Phase 1 bldgs 1-5 at least,  appear to be a lot smaller, tho I've never been in one.



It's strange, but it's the other way around: Phase 1 max occupancy is 8, Phase 2 max occupancy is 6.


----------



## DAman (Jun 5, 2021)

echino said:


> It's strange, but it's the other way around: Phase 1 max occupancy is 8, Phase 2 max occupancy is 6.



Recently I asked at the front desk about occupancy. The person said all studios at Pinon Pointe are for 4 persons and all one bedrooms are for 4 persons.  I asked because when booking internally  some studios show up as 2 person and some as 4.  The front desk said there is no difference.

Of course IMHO the studios barely fit 2. 

My family recently stayed in 1512.  We had a nice view from the balcony on the one bedroom side.  We saw a family of javelinas almost every day from the balcony. No view from the studio. 

I tend to prefer building 15 and the nearby buildings as parking is much easier.  I try and avoid buildings 13 and 14.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 5, 2021)

Thanks for all the responses.

*Piñon Pointe*
Looks like Piñon Pointe 2BR units are all Lock-Off's.
However, depending on the Phase [1 or 2], the size of the Studio will vary which is the reason for the varying Sleeps-# in ads.

*Wild Oak Ranch*
Looks like all the 2BR units are *Non* Lock-Off.
This too has varying sleep capacity between 6-8.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 5, 2021)

freymom said:


> Any interest in Sedona Springs Property in AZ?


We are looking to get into the Hyatt program which is why we considered these 2 properties.


----------



## dmelcher13 (Jun 5, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Thanks for all the responses.
> 
> *Piñon Pointe*
> Looks like Piñon Pointe 2BR units are all Lock-Off's.
> ...



I believe the majority of 2br at wild oak are lock-offs.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Jun 8, 2021)

tv77 said:


> A week in a 2 bed in Maui will cost 2200 pts. A week in a 1 bed is 1400 pts.


A one bedroom is 1,450 points so the typical Silver week of 1 top points is not enough!


----------



## ResaleExpert (Jun 8, 2021)

ResaleExpert said:


> A one bedroom is 1,450 points so the typical Silver week of 1 top points is not enough!


That would be 1,400 points


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 12, 2021)

pacman777 said:


> Will be curious to see if those pass ROFR.


UPDATE

Received notice from the Closing-Company today that the 3rd one also passed ROFR.
Thus, here is what we have.

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX, 2BR *Diamond *Every-Year/Fixed Week-28 [*2200*-Points]: *$8000 + Closing. *Offer Accepted. Passed ROFR.
Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch, San Antonio, TX, 2BR Platinum Every-Year/Fixed Week-33 [2000-Points]: *$4000 + Closing. *Offer Accepted. Passed ROFR.
Hyatt Piñon Pointe, Sedona AZ, 2BR Platinum Every-Year/Fixed Week-40 [2000-Points]: *$5500 + Closing*. Offer Accepted. Passed ROFR.
*Summary [*3 x 2BR-EY Fixed-Weeks]
Total HRC-Points: 6200/Year
Total-Cost: $17.5K [Price/Point: $2.82] + Closing
Total-MF/Year: ~$4K

Since we plan to primarily use for exchanges, hopefully 2 x Weeks in Maui during edge-season, I was told we could have done better by purchasing lower-priced Platinum resale weeks at other locations. Will find out at the 8 months window and keep others posted.

Not yet sure of the Lock-Off configuration. However, that would only come into play if we were to go the Interval-Exchange route.


----------



## timt (Jun 12, 2021)

Question experienced Hyatt owners. I am also looking to get started by buying a "resale Hyatt property". What and where would you suggest? Any other pitfalls, tips for a newbie? Thanks.


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 12, 2021)

timt said:


> Question experienced Hyatt owners. I am also looking to get started by buying a "resale Hyatt property". What and where would you suggest? Any other pitfalls, tips for a newbie? Thanks.



You can start with redweek.com, but there aren't many units listed there. Also check the TUG Marketplace. I would recommend calling Bill Gabrielli at 775-690-2653. He is based in the Tahoe/Reno area. I have talked with him several times over the past 3-4 years and recently bought our first Hyatt (Pinon Pointe) through him. He is very knowledgeable and helpful.

Good luck with your hunt. Let us know how it turns out.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 12, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> You can start with redweek.com, *but there aren't many units listed there.* Also check the TUG Marketplace. I would recommend calling Bill Gabrielli at 775-690-2653. He is based in the Tahoe/Reno area. I have talked with him several times over the past 3-4 years and recently bought our first Hyatt (Pinon Pointe) through him. He is very knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> Good luck with your hunt. Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details.

As to your comment *"not much inventory", *we noticed that too when shopping for Platinum/Diamond weeks on RedWeek.
Are there other sites that would have more listings?


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 12, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Thanks for the details.
> 
> As to your comment *"not much inventory", *we noticed that too when shopping for Platinum/Diamond weeks on RedWeek.
> Are there other sites that would have more listings?



Myresortnetwork.com is another site, but there isn’t much more there. In fact, some of the listings are also Bill’s, so he posts on both sites. Using a broker like him who can watch for what you are looking for can be helpful.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 13, 2021)

Keiki said:


> We just got back from Hyatt Pinion Point in Sedona.
> Stayed in a 1br unit. Very spacious and overall a nice place.
> Everything was great except for 1 important thing,
> Parking. You could spend an hour driving around the property to find a parking spot.
> ...


That's unfortunate, we have never had trouble parking there. Typically late at night it gets more full but we are usually in for the night by 9 or 10 so we can hike or bike early. Even when full it just means you can't park right in front of your room.


----------



## timt (Jun 13, 2021)

mjm1 said:


> You can start with redweek.com, but there aren't many units listed there. Also check the TUG Marketplace. I would recommend calling Bill Gabrielli at 775-690-2653. He is based in the Tahoe/Reno area. I have talked with him several times over the past 3-4 years and recently bought our first Hyatt (Pinon Pointe) through him. He is very knowledgeable and helpful.
> 
> Good luck with your hunt. Let us know how it turns out.
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## dahntahn (Jun 13, 2021)

timt said:


> Excellent, thanks!


I endorse calling Bill Gabrielli, who has handled 5 Hyatt sales and 2 purchases for us.  Very knowledgeable about HRC and excellent communicator.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jun 14, 2021)

On other source not mentioned for Key West is keywestfltimeshare.com


----------



## alameda94501 (Jun 16, 2021)

You'll want Bill Gabrielli, who I believe has already posted on this thread.  He's fantastic.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 17, 2021)

I will also suggest that you go with Bill Gabrielli, when I was looking for a Hyatt Week he was very helpful to me.


----------



## tv77 (Jun 17, 2021)

ResaleExpert said:


> A one bedroom is 1,450 points so the typical Silver week of 1 top points is not enough!


I realized that after the fact!  Yes, 1,450 for a 1 bed in Maui.


----------



## MICROZE (Jun 17, 2021)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I will also suggest that you go with Bill Gabrielli, when I was looking for a Hyatt Week he was very helpful to me.


I did contact Bill earlier this year and he was very helpful.
Shared a lot of insights into the Hyatt program.

Unfortunately he did not have any 2BR-EY Platinum/Diamond units at either Pinon or Wild Oak, so he recommended I look at the Florida resorts.
However, I did find 3 units with other brokers which has gone smoothly thus far.


----------



## mrbocce (Jun 21, 2021)

See my recent post.
Sedona YES.
Wild oak resort. If the points and maint fees work, maybe. As far as using it for your week each year? I wouldnt wish that on anyone who has worked hard for their money. This place is a dump. I am here now. Sorry I came.


----------



## sherakay (Jun 23, 2021)

MICROZE said:


> Thanks for the details.
> 
> As to your comment *"not much inventory", *we noticed that too when shopping for Platinum/Diamond weeks on RedWeek.
> Are there other sites that would have more listings?



I have found Hyatt listings here: https://htr4timeshare.com/developers/hyatt/ and here: http://timeshare-resale.com/


----------

